# Horse Cruelty (WARNING, RANT AHEAD)



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

When you see those videos with dead or fatally injured or ill horses and ponies, it makes me want to cry and hit whoever did this at the same time. What did they ever do to us? If there not dead there starving and thin with cuts and bruises. HELP STOP IT.

Only a few of the cases:

http://www.care2.com/news/category/animals/horse%20cruelty

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/leicestershire/4698857.stm





 
http://www.u.tv/news/Irelands-homeless-horses-face-mass-cull/7ee7ba89-df75-45a1-9ddb-1808a80760cd


----------

